# Hello From Kentucky



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought a old Mathews Ultra Max bow. Get to go deer hunting next year for the first time in 6 yrs, can't wait. I gotta put new strings and cables on it first. Then buy all the other stuff. Can't wait to pick your brains, new to the bow thing.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!:darkbeer:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! There's a link in my signature for Sixx Strings...check them out! Hope u get ur bow set up and ready to go soon, it's never to early to practice! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* mavmike72. Have fun here.


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes...........now i have 2


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you ! :wave:


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks i apperciate it.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello fellow kentuckyian im new user too. Good luck with your bow hope your arrows fly straight and your dreams come true


----------



## deermaiden (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome and hello i am right across the river in ohio!!


----------



## KyBoy33 (Feb 12, 2007)

*New Member*

Welcome to the forum. The bow thing is one of the absolute best things you will ever do in life and to do it in Ky. is a big plus.


----------



## deerhuntress3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*hello*

welcome to at


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

